# It's ON!!



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

I didn't want to continue hijacking Proud's thread, so I'm starting my own. Sushi with the hot nurse (that feels SO weird to say, LOL!) is ON for day after tomorrow!!! He just called. :smthumbup:


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

That sounds like fun. I've been non-dating my boyfriend-who-had-a-brain-hemorrhage-I-found-in-a-coma-March-4 (who was subsequently moved out of state by his guardian sister who has prohibited him from seeing me...) 's kayking friend. He takes me out to eat a lot, I have kayaked with him once in a group (nice outing, fun and relaxing) and I have taken him to the movies once. He is not 'hot' but he is philosophically cute. I'm 100% certain he would be willing to date me but with the coma boy incommunicado it's a stalemate for both of us. Don't want to do anything that would lead to all of us having to part ways in the future, we like each other all too much to have to deal with that - good friends being few and far away. Still, it's nice to be in a relationship, even if it's not "A" relationship, like not the one I expected to have but a good one anyway. Nonstandard situation.

Have fun with your hot nurse. We expect a field report.


----------



## jpr (Dec 14, 2011)

hahaha, we ARE living parallel lives, Angel.

You have a date with the hot nurse,...I have a date with the hot firefighter.



Awesome.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Hoorah for you guys! Love to hear stories about hot dates. Make sure that you nurse that fire!


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I've been enjoying my non-dates. My friend tells me the most amazing stories of growing up and being a young adult in Alaska. Also he has had a lot of crazy girlfriends...the latest story was the best ever, except for the part where he had a motorcycle accident driving to the strip joint where she was heading with a motorcycle gang to do a guest show. :-o This was the chick who put her dead husband in the back of a pickup truck and drove to a bar and ran up his tab for three days straight until someone thought to check her story and went out to look at the truck. I wonder what people at other tables think we are talking about? And what they think about our relationship? LOL


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Those are awesome stories!


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

b*tches I'm jealous!!

angel if you don't throw him down I'll wanna know why baby, go all Dolly on his ass....for me????


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

I want to and am terrified at the same time. Seriously.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

think of me when you're doing it!

uh no, that's not right....


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Why aren't you dating yet Dolly? The fear for the next man that will find you


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> think of me when you're doing it!
> 
> uh no, that's not right....


I'll just lie back and think of Dolly, LOL. :rofl:


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

warlock07 said:


> Why aren't you dating yet Dolly? The fear for the next man that will find you


I'm not actively seeking - I don't want a date, I want to have sex with someone and I'm more picky than I might sound on here ha ha


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

lovesherman said:


> Make sure that you nurse that fire!


but dont fire the nurse


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Dollystanford said:


> I'm not actively seeking - I don't want a date, I want to have sex with someone and I'm more picky than I might sound on here ha ha


Typo Dolly, What I meant was that I fear for the next man that will date you. keep him hydrated


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

warlock07 said:


> Typo Dolly, What I meant was that I fear for the next man that will date you. keep him hydrated


there's no need to fear for him, he'll have a great time - promise!


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

Angel im so excited for you and jpr!!! Now if only triathlon would call me for a second date we would all be having some fun this weekend! But no text or call since Friday other than the one i initiated, I know hes a busy guy but at this point im starting to assume hes not interested in me  Too bad for him, I would have really liked to show him a good time


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

well the only fun I will be having this weekend is watching Fassbender smoulder on an IMAX screen so you wouldn't be alone....


----------



## Traggy (Jan 26, 2012)

Told you Angel!!! So happy for you.


Make sure to eat a spider roll for me.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Had to Google that, Traggy. In theory, it sounds delicious, but looking at it, it looks too much like the spider in 2nd's picture. I guess I'll have to have a look first.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

unsure78 said:


> Angel im so excited for you and jpr!!! Now if only triathlon would call me for a second date we would all be having some fun this weekend! But no text or call since Friday other than the one i initiated, I know hes a busy guy but at this point im starting to assume hes not interested in me  Too bad for him, I would have really liked to show him a good time


Unsure, I hope he calls you!! Isn't this terrible? I hate all the wondering back and forth. Why can't we just have some kind of radar, or maybe a 'mood ring' that turns colors: green for 'interested' or red for 'not into you'? No guesswork involved!!


----------



## Traggy (Jan 26, 2012)

angelpixie said:


> Had to Google that, Traggy. In theory, it sounds delicious, but looking at it, it looks too much like the spider in 2nd's picture. I guess I'll have to have a look first.


It is soft shell crab and it is literally the best roll I have ever eaten. I like them all, but man that one does it for me every single time. The just make it look like a spider with the crabs little claws.

I am hungry.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

yes that's the way to get me and angel to eat stuff - make it look like a spider


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

angelpixie said:


> Unsure, I hope he calls you!! Isn't this terrible? I hate all the wondering back and forth. Why can't we just have some kind of radar, or maybe a 'mood ring' that turns colors: green for 'interested' or red for 'not into you'? No guesswork involved!!


I wish we had something like that- im ok if hes not interested but I don't like all this waiting to find out either- Im not very patient! But i dont want to seem all desperate either, Im debating on weather or not to text him and see if hes free this weekend :/ On one hand I have heard if they dont call you in three days they are not interested, but on the other he is a VERY busy guy. However a text doesn't take much effort- my friends that are still single are telling me not to text or call.


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

Dollystanford said:


> well the only fun I will be having this weekend is watching Fassbender smoulder on an IMAX screen so you wouldn't be alone....


Dolly If I was on the other side of the pond I would say me and you go out for some drinks and we would have a good time!


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

well some of you must want to come on holiday to England at some point so you know where to find me when you do


----------



## PartlyCloudy (Jun 6, 2011)

Dollystanford said:


> I'm not actively seeking - I don't want a date, I want to have sex with someone and I'm more picky than I might sound on here ha ha


mmm...me, too, Dolly. A relationship is a big no for me right now. I just want a "special" friend. You'd think it would be easy to find a guy that wanted to have LOTS & LOTS of sex w/out actually being a couple 

Oh, & angel...very excited for you!


----------



## one_strange_otter (Aug 26, 2008)

Dollystanford said:


> I'm not actively seeking - I don't want a date, I want to have sex with someone and I'm more picky than I might sound on here ha ha


Picky how? What kind of things are you looking for?


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

well I'm sure if went out onto the street and said 'who wants to have sex' I'd get all sorts of weirdos looking my way, but I have to have an emotional connection with someone!

I generally like unconventional looking guys but I still have to fancy them, I'm not just going to hop into bed with the first random guy I catch in my butterfly net

a nice tight ass would be a bonus too


----------



## one_strange_otter (Aug 26, 2008)

LOL....I enjoy your honesty.

Just seems to me that anyone your going to need an emotional connection with would stop being just a cuddle buddy. I don't really believe other than drunken ONS that women can keep their emotions in check long enough to enjoy a truly physical only sexual relationship.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

when I say emotional connection I mean someone that's going to be open minded and make me laugh but who gets me and understands that I'm not up for anything serious

I played the field a lot before I got married, in fact no-one ever thought I'd settle down with one person, my own mother never thought I'd get married!

so I don't worry about my heart too much, it's pretty steely


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

Ok Angel I couldn't take it, so i just texted him and said " I hope you have had a good week so far. I was just trying to set my plans for the weekend and was wondering if you were interested in going out again"

So i guess at least I will have an answer (hopefully)- Im just not patient when I see something I would like ....

btw this was done against all single girl advice, but single guys at my work said it was ok...


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

good for you unsure

note that the girls at work are all, um, SINGLE!! 

perhaps they didn't call?


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

I think that was a good thing, unsure. I'm totally against limbo, unless it's the dance, LOL. 

Funny thing -- everybody on here thought I should contact the nurse, but my IC (who is a single woman, older than me) thought I should wait for him to contact me. She's usually spot on with everything else, but I'm glad I didn't listen to her this time. 

I really hope you hear back from him -- with good news! Let us know! :smthumbup:


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

unsure78 said:


> btw this was done against all single girl advice, but single guys at my work said it was ok...


I`m not a single guy but when I was it would have worked for me too.


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

Boo- he texted back that was going to decline and had met someone that was a better match for him- well at least no limbo and he was honest, I appreciate that-


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

Guess its just me and you this weekend Dolly


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

unsure78 said:


> Boo- he texted back that was going to decline and had met someone that was a better match for him- well at least no limbo and he was honest, I appreciate that-


booo - his loss darling, and you're right it's better that you know, now you won't be hanging on wondering


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Shoot! I'm sorry, unsure! But it is better that you know, and I guess it's a point in the column of Contacting (vs. Waiting). Do you have anyone else in the pipeline?


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

Just the engineer that I went out with 2 weeks ago, he really likes me- im kinda on the fence weather or not im attracted to him, personality wise we get along great- so maybe i will give him another shot. Trading emails with a few other guys... but no one that right off the bat seems i would be super attracted to. HA HA I guess now I have the ex option as well... ( Just kidding wont do that)

But im glad i know- i just dont do well with sitting around and waiting


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

unsure78 said:


> I guess now I have the ex option as well... ( Just kidding wont do that)



Good!! You had me worried there for a minute!


----------



## PartlyCloudy (Jun 6, 2011)

Are you ladies doing online dating? I think I remember seeing that in other threads from @ least a couple of you.

I thought about it...even checked out one site. It seemed strange to me, though...but lots of eye candy  Plus, I don't do so well w/showing personality when typing. Maybe I should reconsider...it does seem like you all are having fun w/it...


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

All of the (3) guys I've gone on dates with were from online sites. First two from OK cupid, and the latest from Match. Not much eye candy in my neck of the woods, unfortunately, and more than a few seem either desperate for a wife or desperate for sex. Neither one is attractive to me, LOL. 

I've set up a couple 'guidelines' for picking someone. First off, he has to have at least one photo of himself. If he doesn't have the confidence to put up a photo, that's not a good sign. If I had to bite the bullet, he should, too. Second, I like a guy with a great sense of humor. I figure everyone wants someone who is honest, faithful, loving, caring, etc. If a guy has that, and nothing else, I figure he has issues from a previous relationship that he isn't over yet. 

Maybe I'm being too picky, but the first two dates I went on were not fun at all, even after spending time IM'ing each of them. I don't want to go through awkward times like that again!

If you don't have very many ways to meet people (and I don't) the online sites can be a way to get started. You can always have a friend look at your write-up and give you a little advice. Good luck!


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

I am on match and its a nice way to widen the pool of people to meet that you might not in every day life. There are some crazy people on there but as long as you have a sense of humor about it its been fun so far. I say go for it-


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

see that's what I'm scared of - I seem to attract the crazy stalker types


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Dollystanford said:


> see that's what I'm scared of - I seem to attract the crazy stalker types


umm, you have to tell everyone im crazy?


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> umm, you have to tell everyone im crazy?


*whispers*

I think you just did that yourself honey


----------



## PartlyCloudy (Jun 6, 2011)

You know, it's kind of strange...I've heard so many stories of relationships that came about from online dating, but I don't personally know anyone that's done it. So it's really nice to hear how it's going for all of you...I do love reading about the guys you've met & the dates.

My dating pool is like one of those little plastic kiddie pools. I live in a rural area, & my job is not one where I interact w/people. 

Hmmm...maybe I will go for it. I might meet some interesting people. If nothing else, I'll get dating practice.

Ooohh..sorry for the threadjack.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

PartlyCloudy said:


> Ooohh..sorry for the threadjack.


Not at all! We want to hear how things go with you, too! Give it a shot, PC -- it gets you out there meeting new people if nothing else! :smthumbup:


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

PartlyCloudy said:


> You know, it's kind of strange...I've heard so many stories of relationships that came about from online dating, but I don't personally know anyone that's done it. So it's really nice to hear how it's going for all of you...I do love reading about the guys you've met & the dates.


I tried online about 12 years ago. I met and fell in love with a woman and the relationship lasted two years. We thought about getting married and having kids. But... in time we drifted apart and the clincher was finding out her mom was still alive, after she's told me she was dead. 

I am not kidding.

Looks like I will be signing up for a dating profile again in the coming months if the possibility of reconciliation falls through. I find it's a good way to break the ice, or at least thought so back then.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm back. Dinner was great, dessert was awesome, drank waaaay too much hot plum sake, conversation was good, but just. no. spark. I'm a thinkin' that I will wait for him to make the next move, but it will not come. Sigh. Truth be told, I'm not really all that 'into' him, either. He's fun to talk to about general stuff, but after 4 hours of nonstop talking (between our two dates), one would think there'd be a little more opening up about himself, but there wasn't. He also didn't ask anything about me, personally. More of a 'surface' kind of person, I guess, if that makes sense.

But I also ran into two friends who were already at the same restaurant. They ran outside just to say hi, which made me feel really nice. 

Oh well. OK, jpr and unsure -- better luck with the firefighter and the engineer!


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

angelpixie said:


> I'm back. Dinner was great, dessert was awesome, drank waaaay too much hot plum sake, conversation was good, but just. no. spark. I'm a thinkin' that I will wait for him to make the next move, but it will not come. Sigh. Truth be told, I'm not really all that 'into' him, either. He's fun to talk to about general stuff, but after 4 hours of nonstop talking (between our two dates), one would think there'd be a little more opening up about himself, but there wasn't. He also didn't ask anything about me, personally. More of a 'surface' kind of person, I guess, if that makes sense.
> 
> But I also ran into two friends who were already at the same restaurant. They ran outside just to say hi, which made me feel really nice.
> 
> Oh well. OK, jpr and unsure -- better luck with the firefighter and the engineer!


Sorry to hear that. Chip up though. 2nd is probably hurrying to get rid of that huge spider after reading your post.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Be patient Angel. Your prince is out there: a man who will gel with you instantly, because he'll recognize what a quality person you are.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

joe kidd said:


> 2nd is probably hurrying to get rid of that huge spider after reading your post.


already done


----------



## PartlyCloudy (Jun 6, 2011)

canguy66 said:


> I tried online about 12 years ago. I met and fell in love with a woman and the relationship lasted two years. We thought about getting married and having kids. But... in time we drifted apart and the clincher was *finding out her mom was still alive, after she's told me she was dead. *
> 
> I am not kidding.
> 
> Looks like I will be signing up for a dating profile again in the coming months if the possibility of reconciliation falls through. I find it's a good way to break the ice, or at least thought so back then.


Wh-wh-what?! I can't imagine why someone would tell a whopper like that...& for _two years_ ...wow.

angel, I'm sorry your date wasn't va-va-voom. It must feel good to get out there, though. I hope you meet a guy soon that gives you butterflies & a racing heart. 

BTW...angel, I checked out the link to your shop...really nice stuff...& the black patent leather go go boots...purrr...I'm such a sucker for lace-up boots


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

PartlyCloudy said:


> BTW...angel, I checked out the link to your shop...really nice stuff...& the black patent leather go go boots...purrr...I'm such a sucker for lace-up boots


LOL -- Thanks, Partly!


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

Well im bummed to hear there was no spark, but at least you are getting out there and having a good time


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hmmm i am waiting for that "spark" too


----------



## jpr (Dec 14, 2011)

angelpixie said:


> I'm back. Dinner was great, dessert was awesome, drank waaaay too much hot plum sake, conversation was good, but just. no. spark. I'm a thinkin' that I will wait for him to make the next move, but it will not come. Sigh. Truth be told, I'm not really all that 'into' him, either. He's fun to talk to about general stuff, but after 4 hours of nonstop talking (between our two dates), one would think there'd be a little more opening up about himself, but there wasn't. He also didn't ask anything about me, personally. More of a 'surface' kind of person, I guess, if that makes sense.
> 
> But I also ran into two friends who were already at the same restaurant. They ran outside just to say hi, which made me feel really nice.
> 
> Oh well. OK, jpr and unsure -- better luck with the firefighter and the engineer!


Hey Angel...I am sorry that your date didn't go as well as you would have liked. 

My counselor gave me a little advice when dating...she said that "love will come...don't go chasing it.". In other words, if the guy is nice and you can talk to him and you have fun together, don't write him off too soon because their isn't an "instant" love connection. In the end, that "instant" connection will usually fizzle out. A relationship is built on much more than that...and sometimes you have to give the connection time to grow.

She told me some things to look for...because I tend to lose myself when I am with other people...she told me to pay attention to little things. For instance, if you like to sleep in on Saturday mornings and you told your "guy" this, and he calls you at 7am because he is so excited to talk to you---that is a red flag. Or, if you don't like eating sushi, but he really does...and he insists on taking you to go eat sushi because he loves it so much and he wants you to love it too...

This may sound like common sense, but for me it really isn't. In the past, I would have thought, "Oh. How sweet! He is so excited to talk to me. I guess I don't mind being woken up at 7 am. It's okay. It makes him happy, so it is okay".

Or I would have thought, "Oh. Okay, I can find something to eat at the sushi place. He likes it so much, I will just go. He wants to share this with me, and it will make him happy." 

Also, I was told before that you should always try something 3 times before you give up on it. 

...just something to think about. 

I am trying to give the firefighter a chance. We have a pretty intense physical connection ...but, like you, I have been disappointed in our conversations. He just doesn't really ask me a lot of questions about myself...he just doesn't seem that interested in what makes me tick. 

Plus, I like geeky guys...and this guy really isn't that geeky. 

But, man oh man!...all those years of playing bagpipes has really given him a pretty nice pair of lips.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow, I feel like I'm having very successful non-dates compared to the fizzles and no sparks.

Tuesday night I had a non-date for a chacha class. 
My kids were there too. 

Wednesday I brought guy friend to the airport and saw him off for a week. (He was teaching the chacha class but not the guy I texted to partner up with.) Had a nice talk on the way.

Sunday I am kayaking with coma man's friend and probably tailgate after, I might call him tomorrow to see if he wants to do dinner as I'll be on my way home from a conference.

All three guys are on hugging basis and my chacha friend is Latino so he kisses on the cheek now too. Nobody touches me further because coma man is in limbo and it would be awkward.

That's just one week. 
I feel like it's grade school dating. 
It's actually kind of sweet, no pressure.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Well, I am surprised to say that I've gotten two texts since dinner last night, so who knows?


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

jpr said:


> My counselor gave me a little advice when dating...she said that "love will come...don't go chasing it.". In other words, if the guy is nice and you can talk to him and you have fun together, don't write him off too soon because their isn't an "instant" love connection. In the end, that "instant" connection will usually fizzle out. A relationship is built on much more than that...and sometimes you have to give the connection time to grow.


:iagree: :iagree: :iagree:

Wise words.

The first date I had with my ex lasted 17 hours. We just talked an enjoyed each other's company, and everything grew from there. It was beautiful for a while. For years, in fact. Then she got infected by the ambition overdrive bug. And well... that plus a ton of other crap is why I'm here.

To me, a solid relationship is like listening to an album for the first time... the ones I loved at first I grew bored with after a while. The ones I enjoyed exploring, learning from and listen to are still with me today. 

There's a 33RPM analogy for you.

Actually, now that I'm single, I should speed that up to 45RPM, shouldn't I?

jpr... I <3 you... screw the firefighter. Oh wait... should I rephrase that?


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

nice angel to texts  - and good thoughts jpr, thats why im giving the engineer another shot great guy, we would get along very well, both givers in a relationship- we will see if i get any attraction this time
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jpr (Dec 14, 2011)

canguy66 said:


> :iagree: :iagree: :iagree:
> 
> Wise words.
> 
> ...



Haha, Canguy. ....you know,the firefighter would be toast if I knew you were obtainable. 

....I was just thinking. You know, my ex pursued me like a little lost puppy dog for about 3 years before I finally relented. We were best friends for 3 years ( he had a major crush on me for those 3 years) before we started "dating". In his case, I grew to love him. There was not an instant attraction on my part....So, maybe my counselor's advice should be taken with a grain of salt.  

Maybe there is something to be said for the wild animal/instant attraction/"I can't keep my hands off you"-feeling? :scratchhead:


----------



## Traggy (Jan 26, 2012)

jpr said:


> Haha, Canguy. ....you know,the firefighter would be toast if I knew you were obtainable.
> 
> ....I was just thinking. You know, my ex pursued me like a little lost puppy dog for about 3 years before I finally relented. We were best friends for 3 years ( he had a major crush on me for those 3 years) before we started "dating". In his case, I grew to love him. There was not an instant attraction on my part....So, maybe my counselor's advice should be taken with a grain of salt.
> 
> Maybe there is something to be said for the wild animal/instant attraction/"I can't keep my hands off you"-feeling? :scratchhead:


I strive for that instant attraction.


----------

